# Mistaken Identity, Ken Wong



## Spot (27 Settembre 2016)

Dell'illustratore in questione sta volta non so nulla, tranne il fatto che è di origini australiane e qualcuno usa le sue illustrazioni per qualche video su youtube (io ne sono venuta a conoscenza così). 
E che ha collaborato nella realizzazione di due videogiochi che come artwork hanno parecchio da dire: Monument Valley (android, ios) e Alice Madness Returns (PS, Pc e quant'altro).

Questa è quella che circola su youtube. Ed è la mia preferita. Dal sito ufficiale sembra che l'abbia intitolata "Mistaken Identity"


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2016)

Fighissima !!!!!! .... Sarebbe un bell'avatar


----------



## Spot (27 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta;bt10991 ha detto:
			
		

> Fighissima !!!!!! .... Sarebbe un bell'avatar


Usata in passato come avatar  Intanto ora è sulla mia scrivania, con una cornice scarsissima fatta col cartone delle scarpe. :inlove:


----------

